
Facebook bug is telling people they're dead - exolymph
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-death-bug-tells-people-they-died-2016-11
======
tlrobinson
I wonder how many people are thinking they've died and gone to hell where
Trump was elected president...

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12934247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12934247)

